# After 1 week and



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

15 quid worth of coffee, a descale, a new shower screen gasket and 18g vst basket, im getting there










Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

That looks quick. your pour should be thinner at least a 10 seconds before anything comes through.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Was about 10 seconds before anything came through

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

No drips what so ever until at least 10 seconds it's called sweating, it is different for for some machines. It's finer


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks, I'll have a play

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Dave double bean said:


> Thanks, I'll have a play
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


 You are weighing in and out yes?


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Yeah , 16g in but got 40g out in 25 seconds so you are right, finer

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Finer, I some times 17/40 for . Check the sweating on the basket first to give you a idea, I would rather be to slow than to fast.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

OK thanks

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Jony said:


> Finer, I some times 17/40 for . Check the sweating on the basket first to give you a idea, I would rather be to slow than to fast.





Jony said:


> No drips what so ever until at least 10 seconds it's called sweating, it is different for for some machines. It's finer


Are you saying 10 seconds to get the first drip is about right?

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

yes minimum


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

I may just be at the limits of my grinder , a Commandante, 1 finer I couldn't get coffee through. Will try one more time with lighter tamp

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

How hard you tamping


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Leaning in but I'm not consistent , gonna have to waste a few beans and practice

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

Sure you've already checked and/or actioned this but what's your OPV set to?


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Set to 9, previous owner bought a pressure gauge and set it

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

Dave double bean said:


> Set to 9, previous owner bought a pressure gauge and set it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


 Fair enough. The C40 should be able to choke it though, more so if you're leaning into the tamp. May still be worth rechecking the OPV as gauges are only £12 on fleabay and useful to keep for next time you strip the OPV or if you ever decide to dial back for low-pressure pours etc. What's your shot prep? WDT etc?


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

No wdt, use a funnel , straight in and a couple of taps so it looks level, then tamp im not getting squirting so think its OK

Got a leveller on the way see what that does.

The Comandante as is gets 1:2, one finer won't extract one coarser to quick, 16g dose in 18g basket

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Got the PID sent to 97, gonna knock it down a notch

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

Dave double bean said:


> No wdt, use a funnel , straight in and a couple of taps so it looks level, then tamp im not getting squirting so think its OK
> 
> Got a leveller on the way see what that does.
> 
> The Comandante as is gets 1:2, one finer won't extract one coarser to quick, 16g dose in 18g basket


 Bit of WDT with a cocktail stick/toothpick may help with distribution and deal with channeling. I get a much more even extraction with this as opposed to without.

If you can post a vid of the shot that may shed some light, as would pics of the puck surface post-shot.

A leveller (set to level but not compress) will give a nice flat bed ready for tamping but won't have an impact on distribution or puck density, unless you've set it too low and it's compressing the puck.

The 'Redclix' kit gives finer graduations of grind setting so may be an option but this was the only one I could find in stock and it ain't cheap! https://www.terresdecafe.com/en/accessories/51-red-clix-rx35-commandante.html

Your PID temperature will impact taste but shouldn't have too much effect on shot time as your OPV will deal with any excess brew pressure resulting from higher temps.

Try the cheapest option first (cocktail stick WDT) and then move onto the more expensive options if no luck there.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks

Tbh, im not to far off,

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Right, I've ordered the red clix kit, fotty quid for one click finer  oh well

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Pricey that, what as it cost Total


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

230 quid

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Dave double bean said:


> 230 quid
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


 Bloody Hell.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Saving money being on lockdown

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

Dave double bean said:


> 230 quid
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


 Given that the cheapest I've ever seen a new C40 is £160 that's not too bad, especially given how hard the Redclix kits are to find. You'll have a solid grinder for dedicated drip/pourover/AP use when you upgrade to an electric espresso job too, and you'll almost certainly be able to sell the Redclix kit on for reasonable money.

Do give the cheapo WDT a try though, it really can make a big difference.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Tbh we've a small kitchen, just the two of us, hand grinding the only option as my wife bakes and needs the worktip space.

A grinder in my home office ( spare bedroom with a desk in it ) just doesn't feel right

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Gonna try wdt, needle in a cork?

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Correction its £210 quid, even better

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

Dave double bean said:


> Tbh we've a small kitchen, just the two of us, hand grinding the only option as my wife bakes and needs the worktip space.
> 
> A grinder in my home office ( spare bedroom with a desk in it ) just doesn't feel right


 That's fair enough. I've just enough room for something skinny like a Niche, one day, when I've sold a kidney...



Dave double bean said:


> Gonna try wdt, needle in a cork?


 Groovy, just don't scratch your basket up. I keep looking at the Londinium WDT tool but then have a word with myself and close the tab again


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Darning needle I use


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Build time 3 seconds

So far do good









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

16g in, 41g out in 30 seconds , used WDT

Took 11 seconds for first drop

Vid

https://www.dropbox.com/s/njffiy4ln4x08ep/20200420_130104.mp4?dl=0









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

Bingo! How'd it taste?


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Almost there, think I can get a tad sweeter, need one notch finer but can only get that with the red clix mod for the Commandante, the next step on stock is too fine

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

Result. Any idea when the Redclix is turning up?

And remember to grind a small sample at the closest setting you've got currently. That way you'll have a reference to work to and waste less beans getting the redclix back to where you were.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

For anyone interested, if you need an 'inbetween' setting on the c40 simply updose or down dose a little. Adjust your brew ratio to suit.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Skizz said:


> Result. Any idea when the Redclix is turning up?
> And remember to grind a small sample at the closest setting you've got currently. That way you'll have a reference to work to and waste less beans getting the redclix back to where you were.


Its from France, I assume a week or so

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzersi (Apr 17, 2020)

Jony said:


> That looks quick. your pour should be thinner at least a 10 seconds before anything comes through.


 Sorry to derail this slightly but could someone please clarify why 10s with no coffee coming through is desirable? I've managed to hit 1:2 ratios around 30s quite happily on my Gaggia but coffee normally starts appearing after about 4/5s.


----------



## RMcG (Dec 21, 2019)

It's not necessarily. If your coffee comes through at some point between 5 and 10 seconds and it tastes good then you're probably doing the right thing.

The vast majority of videos and testimonials I've seen have been roughly between 5 and 10 secs for first drops to appear. Genuinely not sure I've seen very many, if any, beyond 10 secs. Experiment with what works for you and your beans.


----------



## jazzersi (Apr 17, 2020)

RMcG said:


> It's not necessarily. If your coffee comes through at some point between 5 and 10 seconds and it tastes good then you're probably doing the right thing.
> 
> The vast majority of videos and testimonials I've seen have been roughly between 5 and 10 secs for first drops to appear. Genuinely not sure I've seen very many, if any, beyond 10 secs. Experiment with what works for you and your beans.


 Cheers for this. Presumably the give away taste wise if it was coming through too quickly would be sourness? Sorry if this is obvious, I'm a noob.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

jazzersi said:


> Cheers for this. Presumably the give away taste wise if it was coming through too quickly would be sourness? Sorry if this is obvious, I'm a noob.


I've found this very useful as a noob myself

https://www.baristahustle.com/blog/the-coffee-compass/

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzersi (Apr 17, 2020)

Dave double bean said:


> I've found this very useful as a noob myself
> 
> https://www.baristahustle.com/blog/the-coffee-compass/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


 Ahhh that's a great reference - thanks. I think the most valuable bit of gear I haven't picked up yet is a well developed palate....will have to drink more coffee! 🎉


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Tbh, neither have I , although James Hoffman has a very good YouTube where you pull 8 shots differently so you can get an idea

Sour v bitter is hard but once you get the acidity of the sourness you can tell the difference to bitter imo

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

OK, wdt has made a difference, this is now 16g in 40g out in 32 seconds, tastes lovely Square Mile Sweetshop, medium roast i think

First drop about 10 seconds from pump being turned on

VDT 18g basket

The red clix is all ive got left to tweak

Vid

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ivsic13hkjhoysq/20200421_093916.mp4?dl=0









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Joe Frex scales coming from the US
Red Clix from the EU

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

16g in 32g out in 32 seconds, its like playing darts

Best shot I've made, Square Mile Sweetshop, fruity and tart lovely

https://www.dropbox.com/s/1n65r24h5e4qiar/20200422_151524.mp4?dl=0

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzersi (Apr 17, 2020)

Dave double bean said:


> 16g in 32g out in 32 seconds, its like playing darts
> 
> Best shot I've made, Square Mile Sweetshop, fruity and tart lovely
> 
> ...


 Are you changing anything between shots as far as you can tell, or does it feel like luck of the draw? I am in same boat 😂


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

I've settled on the 18g vst basket, havent changed the grind for a while, I've tried to stabilise everything. Little bit of wdt magic, few twirls with the magic flattener then a light tamp. Not messed with the pid either.

I think I'm at the limit of the grinder, one more notch it chokes

Hence the Red Clix upgrade, fotty quid for one half click but you know, has to be done

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Consistent now

https://www.dropbox.com/s/updgzp8scy13uh6/20200423_082258.mp4?dl=0









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## djam (Mar 26, 2020)

Got to say Dave, as a fellow newcomer I've enjoyed seeing your progress on this thread.

We took different paths on the gear but it's nice to see someone having the same teething issues (I'm sure it's been the case for everyone)


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

First one sprayed the kitchen 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Red Clix is in

1 notch sweeter? Was it worth it? Who knows 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Nailing it now, the Red Clix allows me to dial in with new beans without wasting beans, first pull is always drinkable and one click either way gets it

16g in 32g out in 25 seconds this one,

https://www.dropbox.com/s/l55y1jfqz72vavt/20200509_080148.mp4?dl=0

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

2 months in









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Dave double bean said:


> 2 months in
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


 How much you reckon you've spent since lockdown?


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Joe shorrock said:


> How much you reckon you've spent since lockdown?


Well this little lot with aoad of stuff I'm a drawer like baskets was 800 quid

And a I have a 300 quid Mahlgut dozer tamper set on the way, plus 100 quid on beans it's a 1200 all in

And still prefer my old Nespresso ( haha wish I had the balls to leave that there lol )

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzersi (Apr 17, 2020)

Dave double bean said:


> Well this little lot with aoad of stuff I'm a drawer like baskets was 800 quid
> 
> And a I have a 300 quid Mahlgut dozer tamper set on the way, plus 100 quid on beans it's a 1200 all in
> 
> ...


 Jesus that's more than I've earned all lockdown 😂😂 looks great man


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

This reminds me of when I started modding at Impreza 15 years ago, you can never stop, ever have enough power and never have enough dials

Thing is I've tasted what a decent budget grinder can do, the Sette, is it another huge step up with a 1k grinder? Only one way to find out

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Dave double bean said:


> This reminds me of when I started modding at Impreza 15 years ago, you can never stop, ever have enough power and never have enough dials
> 
> Thing is I've tasted what a decent budget grinder can do, the Sette, is it another huge step up with a 1k grinder? Only one way to find out
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


 Might aswell get in que for kafatek 😂 tbf I've probably spent 800 (niche being big part)


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Tbh someone told me to buy a Niche and I should have listened

I'll use this Sette until it dies, then buy a Niche

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Ok, I live in small house off Dartmoor and rule 1 from my wife was minimum worktop use, so, I'm at 13" wide because the Sette just fits under the PID

Don't get the Acaia for the Classic, it's far to big for the tray, I'm having to get some MDF to go under it so all that leaves is space for very small cups , even with Mudlarks 3D tray









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Dialing in the Sette

Quite a dark roast this one, bit to dark for me

https://www.dropbox.com/s/yv8lt2hb4rv9jkw/VID_20200605_104158.mp4?dl=0









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------

